# Einbeck, Germany



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Situated in the south of Lower Saxony, Einbeck (pop.: 26.724 ) is most known for it's beer here in Germany. :cheers:

The main station is somewhat removed from the historic old-town with it's many half-timbered houses so it took a while to go there.

Not many people about since it was 38°C which the normal German just can't handle.
I assume most people were sitting in the shade or at the lakes and pools somewhere. I was pretty much melting away...









































































































































































































































































































































































































































Quite of few of the old houses were empty. More appealing to live outside the 
old town in a new house with a bigger garden I assume.


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks like a little nice town.Especially with all the flowers.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cute town!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice. nice name tge apotheke


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful place. How did you manage to even walk at +38C? I would have died.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Pansori said:


> Beautiful place. How did you manage to even walk at +38C? I would have died.


Believe me I almost did. 

Everything hotter than 27°C makes me feel quite ill tbh but I was stupid and
thought I could take it with enough water.

Won't do it again anytime soon though.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

What a heat...

Nice pictures!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks a nice little town!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice looking town :cheers: and great architecture style...


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

Germany has so many nice town like these. Viva Germany


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Very quaint.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cute little nice town.
beautiful old-styled German houses.


----------

